# intermountain SD40-2



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

howdy. problem #1 i have intermountain SD40-2 with locsound. i dislike the headlight as it is way to dim. How or can i make it brighter. i have not found a cv # for that.. any info would be greatful. so can it be brighter or am i stuck with dim lights.

OH i should say im working with NCE DCC. love it


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

GRRRRR im trying to move this into dcc area. can somebody please move this into the right place DCC area. Thanks


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Sid, I had a couple Kato PA-1s that the headlights were quite yellow. When I had the sound boards installed by Mike Fifer of Fifer Hobby, I asked him to change the lights to a whiter brighter one. He did that, and the new lights are way better than the old ones.

I don't understand LEDs and the resistors that get used with them, but I do know you can change the headlights to better LEDs. Mike did it for me! Someone on here will give you more advice than I can.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

Fire21 said:


> Sid, I had a couple Kato PA-1s that the headlights were quite yellow. When I had the sound boards installed by Mike Fifer of Fifer Hobby, I asked him to change the lights to a whiter brighter one. He did that, and the new lights are way better than the old ones.
> 
> I don't understand LEDs and the resistors that get used with them, but I do know you can change the headlights to better LEDs. Mike did it for me! Someone on here will give you more advice than I can.


ok Thank You ill check with him and see what it cost. i would like for it to be brighter.


----------



## GNfan (Jun 3, 2016)

*FYI* - the folks at Fifer Hobby Supply are out-of-town until July 2nd.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

​


GNfan said:


> *FYI* - the folks at Fifer Hobby Supply are out-of-town until July 2nd.


awww man.. ok Thank You for that . well ill play with my trains in the mean time hahahahahaha


----------



## rrjim1 (Mar 12, 2015)

These locos have ESU boards in them and contain surface mount leds. They are usually pretty bright. They are also not as easy to change as a regular led. Check to be sure the light pipe is in it's correct position, that might be all you need to do.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

rrjim1 said:


> These locos have ESU boards in them and contain surface mount leds. They are usually pretty bright. They are also not as easy to change as a regular led. Check to be sure the light pipe is in it's correct position, that might be all you need to do.


ok ill have a look. i really love this loco. just wish the lghts were brighter. Thank You


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

Download and read the ESU manual as the lights are dimmable thru CV values


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

F12 adjusts the headlight brightness


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

biglionelguy said:


> F12 adjusts the headlight brightness


i could not find anything about dimming or brightness. so if you have that info i would love to have it.. but i can not find any info on this loco.


----------



## biglionelguy (Nov 11, 2015)

http://www.esu.eu/en/downloads/instruction-manuals/digital-decoders/


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

have these Thank you but nothing worked. i still cannot get the light brighter. must be a on off deal or something. every thing ive tried either kills the light permanently or kills the whole loco, then i have to reset the loco. it simply does not work any way i try. could be im doing it all wrong. I dunno. ive just gave up trying. But Thank You for the links.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

ESU is a PITA when it comes to programming without the programmer. They are excellent decoders and arguably have the best sound available on either side of the Pond, but they are a pain to program.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

what is a programmer and where do i get one. One of the reasons i bought the intermountain was that the reviews were great about the sound and the decoders. ? Does the programmer work from computer or is it stand alone ? I thought thats what the NCE controller did was to program too .


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

The programmer works _with_ a computer. You can buy one here:

https://www.tee-usa.com/store/product3714.html


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

i had to google it. found one but nobody has them in stock. and the others have non us plugs (im sure i could find a us plug to work ) ill keep a look out for one of these. Thank You


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

Is this the one??
https://yankeedabbler.com/53452-esu...qErRnPG1YRtZ1YM2-83zwzoWmTM7wSVBoClRsQAvD_BwE

I have bought from them (Decoders) and they are great in my book.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

I saw this when i was googling them . i just dont know about if they have it in stock an are they a good place to do business >? def good price id have to check there shipping charge's first. some of them want waaaay to much for shipping


----------



## bewhole (Dec 31, 2016)

I have bought from them many times and never had a problem. I just checked and was able to put it in the cart and right below the price they have a place to estimate the shipping. I put my address in and it came up with free shipping but your address may not.(Never know) So yes I would say they are good for doing business with.:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

Thank You ill check and order one when money comes. I just spent my budget for the month (wife will kill me )hahahahahahah
Ok now the wife will kill me i just placed an order for the programmer . YEEEE it was free shipping


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

well shoot i had to cancel that order from them. nobody has them in stock and nobody will till maybe end of September MAYBY . what a crock why dont they keep a bunch in stock if they know there hard to get....so now i wait wait wait. i hate waiting , sid wants wants wants.


----------



## sid (Mar 26, 2018)

aw HA! tonys trains has or had one . he had the European one . but not any more that sucker is mine mine mine hahahahahahaha . now i wait, i hate waiting . what we need is interactive computer ordering system where when you buy all ya got ta do is reach in the screen and get your part hahahahahahahhahahaha THE FUTURE awwwwww


----------

